# first thing you learned



## tshadowchaser (Jan 25, 2015)

to go along with the thread on what problems you had in your first year I thought it might be interesting to know what the first couple things you learned on your first day in class


----------



## Danny T (Jan 25, 2015)

To always show respect.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 25, 2015)

in my first ever official class the first thing I was shown was where and when to bow and how.  The next was where I would line up the reason why and how to stand in formation.  After that there where many firsts


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 26, 2015)

In BJJ, in my first class, I think it was the cross collar choke. So, my intro to BJJ was getting choked out over and over. I loved it and came back for more. No, I'm not a masochist.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 26, 2015)

For me it was to keep my hands up and not stand straight on. In Judo I think it was to make sure we rolled properly, but being 30 years ago come March, don't remember too much.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 26, 2015)

I was taught center line theory. It took me twenty years to understand it, but, at least, they mentioned it.


----------



## Gnarlie (Jan 26, 2015)

Basic blocks, strikes and kicks out of back stance.


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 26, 2015)

How to bow, how to make a fist, how to tie up my gi properly (as it kept coming open), how to stand properly (as I had bad posture), and how to say hello and goodbye in Japanese.
All this I remember quite well, the next year of Wado though...well I remember my kata, but the fundamentals have all been replaced by fencing and how to draw a katana properly 
L


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 26, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> what the first couple things you learned on your first day in class


I had a new student for his 1st day yesterday. He has some MA training in other system. Since "single lag" was he 1st move that I had learned, I always like to start from "single leg". I just explained how to obtain "single leg" by 8 different methods in the 1st 2 hours class.

1. uniform stance single leg - 扣 Kao,
2. mirror stance single leg - 掏 Tao,
3. uniform stance criss-cross single leg - 错 Cuo,
4. diagonal linear shaking single leg - 抖 Dou,
5. diagonal circular arm dragging single leg - 引 Yin,
6. knee striking single leg - 膝 Xi,
7. inner hooking single leg - 合 He,
8. shoulder striking single leg - 撞 Zhuang.


----------



## Drose427 (Jan 27, 2015)

Other than floor exercises (which include basics such as stances, blocks, kicks, etc.), I learned to not reach whatsoever. Many a funcussion were had for a while..


----------



## warriorArt (Jan 27, 2015)

My first class consisted of learning how to bow, how to line up, 2 kamae, one fist strike, one kick....and a few techniques using those kamae and strikes.

The most important things I learned were:

What to expect from the class format, and how I am expected to act...
To bring a notebook and take notes when possible.  Why?  Immediately after walking off the mat, I (and many other students) forget 75% of the material we go over in class (unless we literally went over a technique nearly 100 times).  It's like a partial format of my C: drive.   So notes are important.

The imprta


tshadowchaser said:


> to go along with the thread on what problems you had in your first year I thought it might be interesting to know what the first couple things you learned on your first day in class


----------



## donald1 (Jan 27, 2015)

i remember that, the first class, we did basic stretches first then basic kicking and punching drills afterwards finished with practice stances (mostly sanchin)


----------



## Buka (Jan 27, 2015)

After the initial rules on etiquette, the first thing I learned was a front horse stance and a rising block. I remember it like it was yesterday. And I went home and practiced it for hours more. (I was hooked like a junkie)  Unfortunately, when you get involved in a new physical endeavor, the first thing you learn and practice becomes the most ingrained and most easily called forth.  Swell. 

Forty five years later -  jobs spanning from bouncer, security, case worker at arrest units, fighter, to a career as a full time police officer, I have never used a horse stance nor a rising block in a physical confrontation, of which there have been too many to count. 

American Karate, at that time, really didn't have a clue. Neither did I. I think that's why it was such a perfect fit!


----------



## Drose427 (Jan 27, 2015)

Buka said:


> After the initial rules on etiquette, the first thing I learned was a front horse stance and a rising block. I remember it like it was yesterday. And I went home and practiced it for hours more. (I was hooked like a junkie)  Unfortunately, when you get involved in a new physical endeavor, the first thing you learn and practice becomes the most ingrained and most easily called forth.  Swell.
> 
> Forty five years later -  jobs spanning from bouncer, security, case worker at arrest units, fighter, to a career as a full time police officer, I have never used a horse stance nor a rising block in a physical confrontation, of which there have been too many to count.
> 
> American Karate, at that time, really didn't have a clue. Neither did I. I think that's why it was such a perfect fit!



Never used a rising block? Really? I'm not calling you a liar or calling tou out or anything like that lol I'm just surprised. I've never used proper stances in the ring or out, but I've seen block to the used used in both settings and have used it myself. Out of curiosity, do you recall what you did instead of it in situations where it would have applied? This is one of my favorite things about MA, different people who learn the same things get to choose and adapt what to use! The diversity is just awesome


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 27, 2015)

Buka said:


> After the initial rules on etiquette, the first thing I learned was a front horse stance and a rising block. I remember it like it was yesterday. And I went home and practiced it for hours more. (I was hooked like a junkie)  Unfortunately, when you get involved in a new physical endeavor, the first thing you learn and practice becomes the most ingrained and most easily called forth.  Swell.
> 
> Forty five years later -  jobs spanning from bouncer, security, case worker at arrest units, fighter, to a career as a full time police officer, I have never used a horse stance nor a rising block in a physical confrontation, of which there have been too many to count.
> 
> American Karate, at that time, really didn't have a clue. Neither did I. I think that's why it was such a perfect fit!



Really? While I agree that the static stances taught in forms are never used in a real situation, I've certainly found myself moving through all of them at different times. And you've never used a rising block? 
Do you think it's just not effective, or is it just something about you that keeps you from using the rising block effectively? I'd assume it's you, because I know I've used the high block (or rising block, as you call it) a number of times. I recall a fellow in the psych hall who though he was Chuck Norris. He sucker punched the psych tech and threw a roundhouse kick at my head (it wasn't a half bad kick, either). One rising block later he fell over, allowing 6 people to pile on and end any further unpleasantness. OK, to be honest, this ended the violence. The unpleasantness was fixed by the application of Drug-Fu. Specifically the technique known as the B52.


----------



## Buka (Jan 27, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> Never used a rising block? Really? I'm not calling you a liar or calling tou out or anything like that lol I'm just surprised. I've never used proper stances in the ring or out, but I've seen block to the used used in both settings and have used it myself. Out of curiosity, do you recall what you did instead of it in situations where it would have applied? This is one of my favorite things about MA, different people who learn the same things get to choose and adapt what to use! The diversity is just awesome





Dirty Dog said:


> Really? While I agree that the static stances taught in forms are never used in a real situation, I've certainly found myself moving through all of them at different times. And you've never used a rising block?
> Do you think it's just not effective, or is it just something about you that keeps you from using the rising block effectively? I'd assume it's you, because I know I've used the high block (or rising block, as you call it) a number of times. I recall a fellow in the psych hall who though he was Chuck Norris. He sucker punched the psych tech and threw a roundhouse kick at my head (it wasn't a half bad kick, either). One rising block later he fell over, allowing 6 people to pile on and end any further unpleasantness. OK, to be honest, this ended the violence. The unpleasantness was fixed by the application of Drug-Fu. Specifically the technique known as the B52.



No, swear to God I've never used a rising block in an actual situation. On a couple of occasions things came down towards my head, but I moved. Once to the right, once straight in. (both successfully) I've spent a lot of time boxing over the years, and American Karate has morphed to more of a boxing style (hand movements, anyway). So I tend to block or evade more like a boxer. When we jam, we tend to move more like a grappler (or an elbowing Muay Thai guy who's not very good). I like to jam everything when I can. I've found that people don't handle their plan well when pressed quick and hard. We call it fighting in the kitchen. I love the kitchen, it's where I live.

BUT - we still teach pretty much the same eight point blocking system as we did a zillion years ago. (rising block, inside block, outside block, down block....but the down block is fading) But we don't teach it from the beginning of training. On the rare occasions I teach brand new people, the first thing I teach is a fighting stance with the hands up protecting the head. Then jab, crosses and front kick. But I don't teach new people anymore, I'm not really at their classes, so I don't know what they hell they do.

I may very well use a rising block some day,(especially in a disarm) but it will never be from a horse stance, especially a front horse stance. The horse stance was originally taught to us primarily as an exercise stance for the legs, but I think there's better exercises for the legs. I don't know, I'm not really sure a horse stance is viable in any way for what _we_ do. But, hey, that's just us. There's a whole lot better Martial Artists than us out there. (but they ain't ever gonna hit me from a damn horse stance....or I'll rising block the bastards!)

D-Dog, I think the rising block is _very_ effective. It's just not what comes out in the situations I've been in. You know how it is, you don't think, you just move.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 27, 2015)

Buka said:


> D-Dog, I think the rising block is _very_ effective. It's just not what comes out in the situations I've been in. You know how it is, you don't think, you just move.



That's why I said I leaned towards it being something about you. We all have our preferences and idiosyncrasies. And yours apparently do not favor the rising block. 
I asked because there are certainly those here who have the attitude that if a technique doesn't work for them, it must be a bad or ineffective technique. I didn't expect you'd be one of them, and I'm glad to see my assumption confirmed.


----------



## Buka (Jan 27, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> That's why I said I leaned towards it being something about you. We all have our preferences and idiosyncrasies. And yours apparently do not favor the rising block.
> I asked because there are certainly those here who have the attitude that if a technique doesn't work for them, it must be a bad or ineffective technique. I didn't expect you'd be one of them, and I'm glad to see my assumption confirmed.



You know what I really like about the rising block? It's a hard block, it can hurt the person being blocked. I find it the hardest (hurtful) of the four basic blocks that I mentioned. I don't like hurting people any more than anyone else, but if there's something coming at me, I want to hurt it to teach it the error of it's ways.

Another odd thing.....considering all I've said. The rising block, because it was the very first thing I learned and practiced so long ago - comes out of me as fast or faster than anything else I can throw.


----------



## TheThirdAncestor (Jul 17, 2016)

When I went in for my first class, there were only two other students. It was a hot summer day and we did a full kettle bell workout. They were impressed I was able to hold a deep horse stance for close to a minute. They taught me some basic wrist escapes/locks and basic combinations (jab, cross, hook, uppercut). I sweat profusely during the whole thing but felt that it was a place I could call a home.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 18, 2016)

The very first thing I learned was how to enter and leave the dojo correctly (bowing).
How to wear a gi and tie an obi.
What the 'shomen' is (wall of honor) and how to show proper respect to it.

After that, I was shown how to make an Isshinryu fist (vertical fist, thumb on top) and how to walk (half-moon step, heel-toe, shoulder width).
Then I started on kihon (basics).


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jul 20, 2016)

Buka said:


> I have never used a horse stance nor a rising block in a physical confrontation, of which there have been too many to count.


One of our instructors used a rising block when he was at work. A metal beam fell on him and he used the rising block instinctively to stop it hitting him on the head. Worked.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 20, 2016)

first day of first martial arts class (Japanese jujitsu)...learned stretching, shoulder rolls and back rolls


----------



## frank raud (Jul 23, 2016)

Breakfalls.


----------



## ShawnP (Jul 23, 2016)

never trust anyone....


----------



## Steve (Jul 23, 2016)

Breakfalls, shrimping drills, how to open someone's closed guard.  I also learned that pressure is not actually a submission, even though I tapped to it several times.


----------



## Wilde (Jul 23, 2016)

Not to be stupid and punch correctly.


----------



## Steve (Jul 23, 2016)

Wilde said:


> Not to be stupid and punch correctly.


I don't think you can unlearn stupid.


----------



## Wilde (Jul 23, 2016)

Steve said:


> I don't think you can unlearn stupid.


Well, avoid acting stupid.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 23, 2016)

The 1st day of the "combat Shuai Chiao" training.

Your opponent

- punches at your head, you kick his belly.
- front kicks at you chest, you block his kick, jam his leading arm, and punch his face.
- roundhouse kicks at your body, you catch his kicking leg, hook his standing leg, and take him down.
- shoots at your leg, you press on the back of his neck and take him down.

Those are the most general problems that everybody will have to deal with. It should be addressed on day one.


----------



## JP3 (Jul 23, 2016)

After a bunch of formal things I didn't pay any attention to at all, since I was 8 years old, I was taught the best thing that you can ever do to protect yourself from "a bad person" is get out of the way.  It stuck, and it's literally been with me since then and it really is one of my core things, even in groundwork. The opponent want sto "come at you" to do whatever, just don't be where he thought you were going to be.


----------



## Buka (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve said:


> I don't think you can unlearn stupid.



You tell me this now? Swell.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jul 30, 2016)

Wilde said:


> Not to be stupid


That is something that takes a lifetime for many people.


----------



## JP3 (Jul 30, 2016)

But... I have it from a very credible source that You Can't Fix Stupid.

I mean, Ron White is credible, right.


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 6, 2016)

The first thing I learned was how to fail; how to take a beating and how to fall down. I didn't learn that in class though; to be honest, I have hardly any "formal" martial arts training at all, but I'd like to acquire some more.

When I was a little boy, I attended approximately five weeks of Taekwondo. I was possibly around eight years old or so...I'm somewhat of an amnesiac though, so I can't remember exactly; just little fragments that I've been gaining more access to through meditation and self-hypnosis.

When I was approximately twelve years old, my father had hired one of his employees to teach my sister and I the art of Hapkido. That went on for quite a while, possibly a year or so; maybe less.

...I disappeared when I was twelve, and I found myself in a desert thousands of miles away from home. I don't really want to talk about all that happened, but that was the period that I feel my real Martial Training began, and the first thing I learned was how to fail/fall, then get back up, and endure; how to survive mentally when you are truly helpless. I didn't start learning how to start fighting back until I was around fifteen years old...I was still in the desert, and unbeknownst to me my parents had a rescue plan in the works, but as far as I was concerned, "home" was just a fairy tale place that I had to let go of; I'd accepted that chances are I was just going to die and nobody would ever know what happened. I met a Marine one day though, and he took pity on me and began taking me aside in the night to teach me how to defend myself. Going for the groin and eyes and throat; grabbing hunks of clothing and throwing people or bull-charging them straight through a wall...there wasn't really anything "artistic" about what he taught me to do, and he didn't really teach me all that much; just enough to get by...enough to give myself the confidence to start teaching myself new things. My parents rescued me when I was seventeen.

Later on in my seventeenth year I began learning Krav Maga from DVDs and Books and I attended a small local sect of Shaolin Kempo Karate for a few weeks or so before I decided to stick with Krav Maga. Now I'm trying to pursue Shinobi-no-Jutsu, and I'd like to relocate to Japan to learn at the Katori Shinto Ryu school. I've pretty much mastered Krav Maga; just a few more advanced moves that I haven't had a chance to train in yet because I don't have a crush mat and chances are the move would probably kill the sparring partner without a big soft crush mat under him haha. XD


----------



## drop bear (Aug 6, 2016)

The first lesson I learned was when I was stolen by dingoes while my parents were on a trip to uluru. This taught me to be aware of my surroundings at all times. My mother Lindy was blamed and had to fight a massive court battle to clear her name. And is still something I regret today not telling her I lived.

(Mum and me at uluru. Or Ayers rock as it was known then)






The dingoes raised me as one of their own and trained me in their ways of hunting for years until I was discovered by a local tribe of Aboriginals. Who killed and ate my dingo parents as is their way.

(My foster parents)





(Me when I was discovered.)






Anyway it took me years to integrate back into human society and I used to get into trouble at school for fighting and biting other kids throats out.

Luckily my father, was a master in the traditional Aboriginal art of boxing. And so trained me that striking was better than biting in a fight and although the constant wearing of gloves made it difficult to tie my shoes or use a knife and fork. It did allow me to win fights in school without getting in to trouble.

Since then I have studied all the martial arts except bjj  (as I can't put a gi on due to the gloves) but decided to quit when I defeated the master of each style.

I have since retired from martial arts having effectively beaten it. Finally put away the gloves and are now focusing on my new love the electric violin.


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 6, 2016)

Pretty sure you wouldn't be able to speak English so fluently if you were raised by dingoes...pretty sure you would have been institutionalized for biting people's throats out...pretty sure you don't know every martial art that's out there; there's hundreds; many forms which you probably can't even pronounce. Pretty sure if you accomplished such a global, mass-level feat, there would have been something on international news stations about that. But, on the off chance that you really did have such an unbelievable upbringing, I'm glad you're still alive and that you aren't a nervous broken wreck. Very impressive, and I tip my hat to you. ...Stories like yours are probably what keep me from blowing my brains out.


----------



## ShawnP (Aug 7, 2016)

WWHHHAAAAA???????????????


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 8, 2016)

Mmmmm


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 8, 2016)

...Mhmm.


----------



## TeriJazz (Aug 9, 2016)

Tooo always show the right amount of respect and discipline for whatever it is that I am doing, And how to throw a proper punch and stretches.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 9, 2016)

Zumorito said:


> The first thing I learned was how to fail; how to take a beating and how to fall down. I didn't learn that in class though; to be honest, I have hardly any "formal" martial arts training at all, but I'd like to acquire some more.
> 
> When I was a little boy, I attended approximately five weeks of Taekwondo. I was possibly around eight years old or so...I'm somewhat of an amnesiac though, so I can't remember exactly; just little fragments that I've been gaining more access to through meditation and self-hypnosis.
> 
> ...


Falling is not failing. Failing to fall without hurting yourself, is failing.


----------



## Buka (Aug 9, 2016)

Zumorito said:


> ...I disappeared when I was twelve, and I found myself in a desert thousands of miles away from home. I don't really want to talk about all that happened, but that was the period that I feel my real Martial Training began, and the first thing I learned was how to fail/fall, then get back up, and endure; how to survive mentally when you are truly helpless. I didn't start learning how to start fighting back until I was around fifteen years old...I was still in the desert, and unbeknownst to me my parents had a rescue plan in the works, but as far as I was concerned, "home" was just a fairy tale place that I had to let go of; I'd accepted that chances are I was just going to die and nobody would ever know what happened. I met a Marine one day though, and he took pity on me and began taking me aside in the night to teach me how to defend myself. Going for the groin and eyes and throat; grabbing hunks of clothing and throwing people or bull-charging them straight through a wall...there wasn't really anything "artistic" about what he taught me to do, and he didn't really teach me all that much; just enough to get by...enough to give myself the confidence to start teaching myself new things. My parents rescued me when I was seventeen.



That was you? Holy cow, talk about a small world. I was the guy on the horse, we passed briefly. (I was wearing red, my horse didn't really have a name, I just called him horse.)

Glad to see you made it.


----------



## Paul_D (Aug 9, 2016)

Buka said:


> Forty five years later -  jobs spanning from bouncer, security, case worker at arrest units, fighter, to a career as a full time police officer, I have never used a horse stance


You're not suppsoed to "use" horse stance.  Horse stance is just there to teach you to drop your weight (for a number of different reasons).  Once you learn how to drop your weight (and why) how you are stood when you do it is almost irrelevant.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 9, 2016)

Buka said:


> I have never used a horse stance ...


The

- horse stance (any throw that require body forward/backward bending such as hip throw, shoulder throw, embracing throw, ...),
- bow-arrow stance (any throw that require body spinning), and
- golden rooster stance (any throw that require one leg standing).

are the most important 3 stances used in wrestling.


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 9, 2016)

Buka said:


> That was you? Holy cow, talk about a small world. I was the guy on the horse, we passed briefly. (I was wearing red, my horse didn't really have a name, I just called him horse.)
> 
> Glad to see you made it.




Wow; small world indeed. Can't say as I recall. ...What were you doing on a horse within the Wall?


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 9, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> Falling is not failing. Failing to fall without hurting yourself, is failing.



I was mostly just talking about being thrown to the ground and beaten to a purple and yellow pulp. I was still pretty little so I couldn't really do anything against three hundred pound Polynesians. Got pretty sick of getting my butt kicked though, which was what originally prompted me to begin learning how to fight. Not too into martial arts as a sport so much as a philosophy and way of life. But yeah; there's ways to fall without hurting yourself; I didn't learn how to do that though until much later. Would have been a good first thing to learn. Another good first thing to learn is Self-Control.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 9, 2016)

Zumorito said:


> I was mostly just talking about being thrown to the ground and beaten to a purple and yellow pulp. I was still pretty little so I couldn't really do anything against three hundred pound Polynesians. Got pretty sick of getting my butt kicked though, which was what originally prompted me to begin learning how to fight. Not too into martial arts as a sport so much as a philosophy and way of life. But yeah; there's ways to fall without hurting yourself; I didn't learn how to do that though until much later. Would have been a good first thing to learn. Another good first thing to learn is Self-Control.



Polynesians are a hundred pounds at about 12. You should see them as adults.


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 9, 2016)

All the Polynesians (Samoans mostly, some Tongan) I've met were all morbidly obese.


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 9, 2016)

They were hired as guards where I was...schooled.


----------



## Buka (Aug 9, 2016)

Zumorito said:


> All the Polynesians (Samoans mostly, some Tongan) I've met were all morbidly obese.



They're big people, that's for sure. I'm not sure morbidly obese encapsulates it properly, while technically correct, it gives a slightly different picture, it's just that they're really big people. I bought a desk from a fella' last week, I think he had his own area code.


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 10, 2016)

I knew a good looking muscular guy once; not unlike the man in your Avatar Photo. He was once getting after a kid for calling another kid fat; did it quite interestingly as well. Apparently he was also well educated and informed us about a bunch of BMI/Body Mass Index statistics, and that he himself, though he looked like a god, was technically speaking "morbidly obese". But yeah, it did paint a different picture when I used it haha; that's because I'm probably somewhat subconsciously prejudiced against all Mormons, Samoans, and Tongans. I know, it's wrong; I just can't help but think of bad people whenever I think of those peoples....who among us, is without flaw?


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 10, 2016)

Whoops. Double Post. Glitchy connection.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 10, 2016)

Zumorito said:


> I was mostly just talking about being thrown to the ground and beaten to a purple and yellow pulp. I was still pretty little so I couldn't really do anything against three hundred pound Polynesians. Got pretty sick of getting my butt kicked though, which was what originally prompted me to begin learning how to fight. Not too into martial arts as a sport so much as a philosophy and way of life. But yeah; there's ways to fall without hurting yourself; I didn't learn how to do that though until much later. Would have been a good first thing to learn. Another good first thing to learn is Self-Control.



Polynesians. In Alaska.

Are you even trying to keep your stories straight?

I'm not even going to start with the lunacy on the previous page… not yet, at least.


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 10, 2016)

The Polynesians were in Utah. Mostly from the BYU football team.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 10, 2016)

Which still doesn't account for your stories of growing up in Alaska.


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 10, 2016)

...Can't you see my IP address? Last I checked, it's Alaskan. I was taken from my family and placed in a facility in Utah for years. They hired a lot of Polynesian guards. Probably because their large size made subduing adolescents a lot easier. Some of them used to be gang bangers. Some of them used to be BYU football players. None of them had a sunny disposition, and many of them were instructed to...give us a hard time. Help remind us to not get any ideas about trying to escape. They're were 150 of us boys there between the ages 12 and 18. No girls. I was the youngest and the smallest. You can say I'm making it up all you want, but I can back it up if need be; you're only making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 10, 2016)

Zumorito said:


> Meh; doesn't really work like that where I come from. I grew up in the arctic and my father had my siblings and I working hard labor everyday; we've built everything we have ourselves and by and large live like the pioneers did. Both my parents were elderly when I was born and so everyone had to pitch in.



This is where (part) of the information comes from. So you're saying you grew up in the arctic here, and were working with your siblings everyday… then you say you were taken and placed in a facility in Utah… seemingly at the same time…


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 10, 2016)

How so seemingly at the same time? XD

I was taken when I was twelve. I returned when I was around seventeen. I grew up in Alaska and didn't leave until I was twelve. I've been back ever since I was seventeen. What part is confusing you???


----------



## Paul_D (Aug 10, 2016)

Zumorito said:


> What part is confusing you???


Pretty much every part of every post you make if I'm honest.


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 10, 2016)

Then why don't you ask questions instead?


----------



## Tames D (Aug 10, 2016)

Buka said:


> That was you? Holy cow, talk about a small world. I was the guy on the horse, we passed briefly. (I was wearing red, my horse didn't really have a name, I just called him horse.)
> 
> Glad to see you made it.


I bet it felt good to be out of the rain.


----------



## ShawnP (Aug 11, 2016)

Tames D said:


> I bet it felt good to be out of the rain.


i hear the desert can be really harsh, and its hard to remember your name.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 11, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> i hear the desert can be really harsh, and its hard to remember your name.



  Yeah, but at least there ain't no one for to give you no pain!


----------



## Zumorito (Aug 11, 2016)

Heh...you would think.


----------



## Buka (Aug 11, 2016)

I would have responded earlier but I was outside watering the plants....and birds and rocks and things.

You guys _so_ rock.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 14, 2016)

Brazilian jiu-jitsu top positions and ground movement drills.


----------

